# Diesel Timing Belt / (Non)Interference Engine & Chevy Warranty



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if this engine is interference or non-interference? It has relieved pistons so I thought it would be non-interference, but I've found conflicting information.

Also Chevy says the timing belt, water pump and other components have to be replaced at 97,000 miles or every 10 years.

From reading the warranty they say the timing belt is covered until it's first scheduled maintenance. If your car had 97,000 miles on it before the 5 year or 100,000 mile warranty was up would they cover the water pump replacement cost but not the timing belt?

Kinda sucks to be hit with this maintenance cost right as your warranty goes out.

I hope it's a non-interference diesel engine!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

everything ive read said interference

timing belt is easy job for non dealer, cost wouldnt be bad


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

boraz said:


> everything ive read said interference


I've only read it was interference in one article and I emailed the author about it. Do you have any other references? 

I know the timing belt can be done relatively cheaply, but it still kinda sucks to do. If it's a non-interference engine you could just skip the service and replace it when it breaks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am interested to know if it's non-interference as well. I took a close look at the CTD engine cutaway at the Detroit Auto Show this weekend and it seems to have a fairly complex route to follow, but still didn't look like it would be too hard to change out.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

gyrfalcon said:


> I've only read it was interference in one article and I emailed the author about it. Do you have any other references?
> 
> I know the timing belt can be done relatively cheaply, but it still kinda sucks to do. If it's a non-interference engine you could just skip the service and replace it when it breaks.


You really wouldn't want to wait till it broke anyway, your CEL would be on for a while before anyway with codes for cam and crank sensor.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Everything I have read says this is an interference engine.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

gyrfalcon said:


> From reading the warranty they say the timing belt is covered until it's first scheduled maintenance. If your car had 97,000 miles on it before the 5 year or 100,000 mile warranty was up would they cover the water pump replacement cost but not the timing belt?
> 
> Kinda sucks to be hit with this maintenance cost right as your warranty goes out.


Time timing belt being a maintenace item will only ever be covered under warrenty if it fails(before the 97,000 mile mark). Since the water pump is included in this 97,000 mile scheduled maintenance once can assume the same applys. 

This is the exact same maintenance schedule as the 1.8L cruze timing belt, my guess this maintenance + warrenty running out GM hopes people will just trade for a new car.


----------



## Davy1100 (Dec 11, 2013)

my daewoo cruze manual says to change the timing belt at 60,000 miles this seems very low any of my other diesels have been around the 80 to 100 k can someone confirm what the belt should be changed at on a 2010 uk 2.0 diesel


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Another vote for interference


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I can't think of a diesel engine with a timing belt (not chain) that isn't an interference design.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> This is an interference engine. If the belt breaks ,it will bend valves and in others words motor rebuild or replacement . It will not be good at all . Every Diesel that I have worked on has been an interference motor. All TDI are Interference motors.


The editor of a diesel magazine says he's going to check with a GM engineer. Apparently he seems to think I have a point.

How can it be an interference motor if it has valve reliefs on the pistons? (The TDI doesn't have relieved pistons from what I understand)













> This is the first time we’ve seen valve-relieved pistons in an OE diesel engine. This, combined with the engine’s relatively short stroke, leads us to believe GM has built an engine that will shine at higher rpm. The pistons are cast aluminum, and the connecting rods are forged steel.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

From pictures I have seen the US Cruze diesel has a red line at 5000 rpm, the diesel in the Aussie Cruze has a red line at 4,500 rpm.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> From pictures I have seen the US Cruze diesel has a red line at 5000 rpm, the diesel in the Aussie Cruze has a red line at 4,500 rpm.


I have gotten mine to 5000 RPM, but power levels off quickly after 4500.


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope it isn't but it probably is. Treat it like it is. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> How can it be an interference motor if it has valve reliefs on the pistons?


I'm no engineer, but my guess would be extremely tight tolerances.

Take a look at the picture under the "Performance" paragraph in XR's blog. There is literally no room in the cylinder except in the piston well when the piston is at TDC. It almost looks as if the valve reliefs are needed just to clear the valves at TDC. I just don't see this as being a non-interference engine.

What to Expect - The 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - The Xtreme Revolution


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

It is an interference and very susceptible to damage!


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> It is an interference and very susceptible to damage!


I'm not disagreeing, but can I get some sort of facts to back that up?


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> It is an interference and very susceptible to damage!


I'm not disagreeing, but can I get some sort of facts to back that up? We know for sure the gas cruze is interference but it's possible the diesel is not.



PanJet said:


> I'm no engineer, but my guess would be extremely tight tolerances.
> 
> Take a look at the picture under the "Performance" paragraph in XR's blog. There is literally no room in the cylinder except in the piston well when the piston is at TDC. It almost looks as if the valve reliefs are needed just to clear the valves at TDC. I just don't see this as being a non-interference engine.


It could be, but I like facts.  

Where is XR's blog? (edit: reading the link now.. thought it was your signature  )


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

gyrfalcon said:


> I'm not disagreeing, but can I get some sort of facts to back that up?


Service manual does not state which one it is. But the Training class covered this heavily. You could become a GM tech and take the training course. Sorry that's all I got for now.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is an article I found through a google search. Take it for what it is.

Chevy 2 0L Ecotec Diesel Photo 5


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Service manual does not state which one it is. But the Training class covered this heavily. You could become a GM tech and take the training course. Sorry that's all I got for now.



You joke but that could be a possibly be a future career for me (cross fingers). Is it too much to ask for GM to give a definitive answer on this? If you're a GM tech perhaps you could ask to disclose the information relating to this. I'll continue to research this until I get a solid answer. 

I hate it when I run across information like this:



> "It should be noted that all Zetec engines (2.0 DOHC) are NOT interference engines. They are listed as interference in most tech manuals but this is wrong. All Data recently corrected this mistake. There are deep reliefs cut into the top of the piston to clear the valves when they are fully extended. There will be no valve damage if the timing belt breaks on a Zetec engine."


Unfortunately I've run into a lot of people who while well intentioned, give out completely wrong information.




PanJet said:


> I'm no engineer, but my guess would be extremely tight tolerances.
> 
> Take a look at the picture under the "Performance" paragraph in XR's blog. There is literally no room in the cylinder except in the piston well when the piston is at TDC. It almost looks as if the valve reliefs are needed just to clear the valves at TDC. I just don't see this as being a non-interference engine.
> 
> What to Expect - The 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - The Xtreme Revolution


That could true, but the valves might not need much clearance to operate.

We're not dealing with a top-secret aircraft here. Anyone have a Cruze Diesel they want to offer up to science? I'd do it, but I have to get to work. :tempted:


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

ChevyMgr said:


> Here is an article I found through a google search. Take it for what it is.
> 
> Chevy 2 0L Ecotec Diesel Photo 5



That's the editor I've contacted for clarification. Hopefully he'll be able to!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The tech I sent to the gm training center states absolutely it is interference and when working on the belt or related components you are to never turn it counter clockwise or severe damage will occur. The service manual does back that up. 

Normally GM puts a description about each engine in the service manual, but they did not on the 2.0L turbo for whatever reason.


----------



## 888 (Jan 14, 2014)

I've never seen a diesel that wasn't interference in VW land and almost all modern gas engines have gone to interference designs. The only question is whether it uses a belt or a chain, most use belts for noise. The Cummins 12 valve uses gears. 

The high compression needed for diesel compression ignition versus spark ignition for gas engines almost guarantees there is no room for a non interference design. 

I have a VW 1,6 Mk2 Ecodiesel turbo engine apart in the garage right now and the pistons are relieved for valve clearance. The VW 1.6 NA diesel pistons were relieved for valve clearance. I haven't had a TDI apart yet but I will bet it is the same way. 

On a VW 1.6 NA engine, the pistons actually protrude from the top of the short block at TDC and VW makes a few different thicknesses of head gaskets to set head height properly so the valves don't hit the pistons. That's how tight the clearance is and I learned on the first timing belt I did that there is only a very small tolerance on how timing is mechanically set else valves and pistons will collide. They recommend test rotating everything and that is how I caught it. 

VW timing belts are usually done at 60k intervals. Dieselgeek makes a kit that is rated for 100k by increasing bearing diameter on all the various rollers but what usually kills the belt is the tensioner failing so 60k seems to be the interval that works safely in VW land. A VW with 70k on a timing belt is called a boat anchor. 

If the Cruze has a certain interval for changing the timing belt, I wouldn't exceed it unless you fancy buying yourself a new engine. i really wouldn't count on the warranty bailing you out if it breaks between the recommended TB change interval and the end of your drive train warranty. I had a VW Passat with the Audi 30 valve V6 engine that had a recommended TB change of 75k and a drive train warranty of 100k. The timing belt was my responsibility to change at 75k regardless of the 100k warranty because it was considered a consumable item like brake pads. If Chevy is smart, they'll do the same either now or later. 

With regards to changing the belt yourself, I do that on my TDI's and older VW engines because I bought all the fixtures to hold everything in place correctly timed while the belt is tensioned. On VW engines, the cam sprocket floats rather than being keyed but there are fixures for the camshaft, crankshaft, and pump to maintain timing. I really don't know how the Cruze engine is laid out but I expect there is some way to do the same static timing control and the tools will be expensive. 

If I get a diesel Cruze (which I intend to) it will be back at the dealer 5k before the TB interval to get the TB service done. When you own a diesel, you don't spend money on plugs and wires and coilpacks and all that spark ignition crap crap so the TB/water pump/cam seal service is where you put your maintenance money into your car. 

My .02 from 15 years of VW diesel experience.


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

diesel said:


> I have gotten mine to 5000 RPM, but power levels off quickly after 4500.


That's for sure.


----------



## nate0031 (Oct 24, 2014)

I know this is a somewhat old thread, just wanted to point out that VW hasn't had a TDI in the states with a 60K timing belt interval since 03. As mentioned, even those can be upfitted to a 100K mile belt, pretty much any kit you can buy now does just that. The TDI's produced after that came with a 100K belt from the factory, and the 2.0 common rail TDI starting in 2009 has a 120K mile belt. The newest 2015 engine has a "lifetime" belt, but who knows what that means. 150K miles? Not sure anyone knows yet.

On the topic of this thread, I'm certain it's interference. I haven't seen a diesel that wasn't. Looking at a piston and seeing valve reliefs is absolutely not an indicator one way or another. As stated, TDI's have this as well, and they're all interference.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

The Cruze IS an interference motor just like the TDI .
The new 15 TDI has a life time timing belt (oh boy) ..life time ....Humm I see a light at the end of the tunnel and its a TRAIN!!!! . Humm Life time belt???? kinda like the oh the tranny has a life time fluid in it and we all know how that goes....


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Diesel engine are by design high compression (16.5/1), therefore when the piston is at TDC there is almost no volume left. As we can see from the pictures of the piston most of that remaining volume is a hole in the middle, there are small clearances to fit a CLOSED valve into without striking. 

Since a typical cam profile is around 0.4-0.5" (don't know the CTD specifically) but, that requires a lot of clearance! We do not have that. Change you timing belt as required. If you don't want to you are taking a large gamble. My $.02


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

IDParts has a kit now. 

Cruze Diesel Timing Belt Kit - 55580776 - 55580776 - IDParts.com


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2013)

888 said:


> VW timing belts are usually done at 60k intervals. Dieselgeek makes a kit that is rated for 100k by increasing bearing diameter on all the various rollers but what usually kills the belt is the tensioner failing so 60k seems to be the interval that works safely in VW land. A VW with 70k on a timing belt is called a boat anchor.


To bring this up to date: the last VW with a 60k belt was the 98 New Beetle TDI. Since then all models got 80k, 100k and the newest are 120k intervals.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

cevans said:


> IDParts has a kit now.
> 
> Cruze Diesel Timing Belt Kit - 55580776 - 55580776 - IDParts.com



Cool! I will be ordering this when it's time!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

$399 for the kit:
[FONT=&quot][h=1]Timing Belt Kit (Cruze Diesel)
IDParts Expert Kit[/h]OEM Part Number: 55580776
Manufacturer Number: 55580776
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



Complete 100,000 mile timing belt kit for the 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze diesel. This kit includes all the timing belt components and hardware to complete the timing belt replacement job. All components are OE/ACDelco or OE supplier.
This kit includes:


Gates Timing Belt
OE Timing Belt Tensioner Pulley
OE Timing Belt Roller Pulley
OE Water Pump
Gates Serpentine Belt
OE Engine Mount & Engine Bracket Bolt Kit
Optional add-ons include the 4 bolts for the crankshaft pulley for the serpentine drive belt, also called the harmonic balancer. 

[h=4]Available Options:[/h] *Crankshaft Pulley Bolts* (+$14.00)
*Tensioner Bolt* (+$1.35)

[/FONT]


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

lol, the post right before his is the same thing


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> lol, the post right before his is the same thing


But the newer one has pretty pictures!


----------

